# Newbie needs help in aus



## Ryandaus (Jul 3, 2015)

Hey there, I'm a newbie, only boarded twice on rented gear. Looking at buying my first pair of boots and after lots of research I've settled on the Nike vapen Varsity's, problem is I live in Perth AU's, and there's only one shop here that doesn't have Nike's and doesn't really like people trying boots. I also have wide feet, about a 10 long but 12 wide, does anyone have any suggestions or experience on sizing or normal Nike shoes that are compareable I could try? Pretty stuck and don't want to wing it with ordering online. 
Thanks.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

You will hear from others on this board that you should go in and try boots on and try as many as you can.

Having wide feet makes it a little more difficult. Here are some suggestions for wide feet.

Salomon Dialogues Wide - Bulky though.
DC boots tend to run wider
ThirtyTwo boots also tend to run a little wider

There is a thread here by wiredsport on how to measure your feet for snowboard boots. Look it up , read about it and educate yourself.


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

Ryandaus said:


> Hey there, I'm a newbie, only boarded twice on rented gear. Looking at buying my first pair of boots and after lots of research I've settled on the Nike vapen Varsity's, problem is I live in Perth AU's, and there's only one shop here that doesn't have Nike's and doesn't really like people trying boots. I also have wide feet, about a 10 long but 12 wide, does anyone have any suggestions or experience on sizing or normal Nike shoes that are compareable I could try? Pretty stuck and don't want to wing it with ordering online.
> Thanks.


Best to try on as many boots as possible. What matters most with boots is fit and comfort. If it fits someone else, it might not fit you the same.
If the shop is being dicks I wouldn't buy from them unless I really had to.. Thought about buying boots where ever you board? Put an hour or two aside before you hit the hills. 
Otherwise if you do it online, make sure you grab them at a place where returns will be easy.

Any reason why you want the Nikes?


----------



## Ryandaus (Jul 3, 2015)

I looked at thirty twos, liked the lashed, but I've read a lot about the Nike's being much more durable, comfortable and flexible which are problems I had in past rentals. I'll be heading to niseko next probably and haven't seen anything for Nike's there online.


----------



## Ryandaus (Jul 3, 2015)

Also note that the only store in Perth only stocks a few Burtons and DC boots, so even your recommended brands would be guesses.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Nike is out of business, go get a real boot from a real company from a real shop that will let you try on boots before you buy. 

Seriously what kind of shop doesn't let you see if a boot fits before you buy it?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Nike's are comfortable and flexible but they pack out and break down after awhile. I also wouldn't consider them good for wide feet. I have the Ites and Vapens.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

How many days a season do you ride? I ask since the 32 Lashed are good boots, but mine packed out pretty quickly. They fit great...just got sloppy. I upgraded to 32 Primes this past season and had really good luck. Much stiffer boot than the Lashed if that fits your riding style.


----------



## Ryandaus (Jul 3, 2015)

Mystery2many said:


> Nike's are comfortable and flexible but they pack out and break down after awhile. I also wouldn't consider them good for wide feet. I have the Ites and Vapens.


What was a while? and how bad were they in regards to width? id they pack out and mold much?

"real companies" don't mean much in perth, seriously, most isolated capital in the world.. i only get to ride for about two weeks a year if that, but i've read a fair bit on the thirtytwos falling apart quickly, plus the only ones available here to try and buy are the binary boa's and they're $430 wheres i can get vapens online for $200.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Ryandaus said:


> I looked at thirty twos, liked the lashed, but I've read a lot about the Nike's being much more durable, comfortable and flexible which are problems I had in past rentals. I'll be heading to niseko next probably and haven't seen anything for Nike's there online.


Durable? If you really read this somewhere then I doubt it was a proper review. You can't beat user reviews on forums like this by someone who knows what their talking about and has put in a fair few days actually wearing the boots. I've only ever tried Nike's on and never owned a pair but from what I've read, they're comfortable, they're soft (too soft for me) but I don't think they're particularly durable. The opposite in fact. All this is moot though as Nike weren't making enough money out of snowboarding so they bailed. The Dialogue Wides are a good shout but you really need to try them on - I though I would need wides but as it turned out the standard Synapses fit me great.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

The Vapens went from medium soft to butter soft in about 15-20 days of riding. The liner goes from a tight fit to a loose fit in less time which causes heel lift. My Ites went from to stiff for me to a medium park boot. And they're a bit heavy. I'm not dissing the boot, because to this day they are the most comfortable boot I've owned and can ride all day with a happy foot. But they don't hold up like they should. Plus Nike wasn't true to our sport, they just wanted money. Its up to you what you want and with the amount of riding you do its not life or death. The problem you face is getting a boot that doesn't hurt your feet after an hour or two of riding.


----------



## Ryandaus (Jul 3, 2015)

Mystery2many said:


> The Vapens went from medium soft to butter soft in about 15-20 days of riding. The liner goes from a tight fit to a loose fit in less time which causes heel lift. My Ites went from to stiff for me to a medium park boot. And they're a bit heavy. I'm not dissing the boot, because to this day they are the most comfortable boot I've owned and can ride all day with a happy foot. But they don't hold up like they should. Plus Nike wasn't true to our sport, they just wanted money. Its up to you what you want and with the amount of riding you do its not life or death. The problem you face is getting a boot that doesn't hurt your feet after an hour or two of riding.


thanks for the feedback man, tbh soft sounds good too me, as i'm still intermediate and ill take comfort for those few days of riding over stiffness and amazing performance. have you had any normal nike shoes before or do you know if do the boots fit true to size?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I usually wear a 10 1/2 US in Nike, New Balance and DC skate shoes but I don't want my toes to hit like you do on a snowboard boot. I bought a 10 Vapen and it was perfectly tight, toes touching the end and snug around the ankle and foot. When it packed out the length was still good with plenty of toe room, just had to tighten the laces harder. Wiredsport has a method of measuring your foot and I would go by that. If he doesn't comment on this thread send him a pm.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Here is Wiredsport's info from his site and a link to the tool he created:
Snowboard Boot Fit Tips
Your boots should be snug!
Don't strangle your feet with too many socks!
Growth room is not a good option.
There is no consistency in boot sizing from one brand to another.
Boots stretch.

Your boots should be snug!
The most common complaint about boots is that they are too loose, not too tight. The junction between rider and board begins with the boot, as it is in the most direct contact with the rider. When fitting boots, use the following method: A. Slip into the boot. B. Kick your heel back against the ground several times to drive it back into the boot's heel pocket. C. Lace the boot tightly, as though you were going to ride. NOTE: This is where most sizing mistakes are made. A snowboard boot is shaped like an upside down "7". The back has a good degree of forward lean. Thus, when you drop into the boot, your heel may be resting up to an inch away from the back of the boot, and your toes may be jammed into the front of the boot. Until the boot is tightly laced, you will not know if it is a proper fit. D. Your toes should now have firm pressure against the front of the boot. As this is the crux of sizing, let's discuss firm pressure: When you flex your knee forward hard, the pressure should lighten, or cease, as your toes pull back. At no time should you feel numbness or lose circulation. Your toes will be in contact with the end of the boot, unlike in a properly fit street or athletic shoe (snowboard boots are designed to fit more snugly than your other shoes). When you have achieved this combination of firm pressure and no circulation loss, you have found the correct size!

Don't strangle your feet with too many socks!
Adding socks will not usually add warmth. In many cases it will insure that your feet are cold. Consider: Martina goes to her local snowboard shop in her street shoes and socks, and uses the above method to pick her boots. Now it's the weekend and it's 10 degrees on the hill, and she's preparing to ride. She reasons, "It's cold out, I'm going to wear two pairs of boarding socks". Martina is in for a frigid day. There is no room in her boots (originally fit with a thin set of street socks), for two sets of snowboard socks. The extra volume inside the boots will cut off her circulation, freeze her feet, and send her to the lodge while her friends are out ripping. Most good snowboard boots are quite warm. Wear one good set of snowboard socks when you try on your boots. Wear those socks, or ones of similar thickness when you go riding.

Growth room is not a good option.
When buying for kids, getting a size or two too large seems reasonable, but can be disastrous. If your kids have extra room for growth, they will slip back and forth inside their boots, sacrificing control over the board. When they lean forward to initiate a toe side turn, very little will happen, outside of their feet sliding in their boots and their heel's lifting. This is both discouraging and dangerous. Some of this room may be eaten up by extra socks, but this also is an imperfect solution, as the layers tend to slide on each other and not truly correct the problem. For the cost conscious (and who isn't), take heart, although this may mean buying new boots each season, boards and bindings can usually be sized to last many years.

There is no consistency in boot sizing from one brand to another.
...and often even within brands. Most major companies have their boots produced in factories in one or more foreign countries. This being the case, most of the US sizes that boots are labeled with, are actually approximated conversions from one of five foreign sizing standards. To further exaggerate the problem, the companies use different lasts (templates around which the boots are created) which also vary in size. The best way to figure out what size will fit, is to e-mail us using the link above, and we will find the appropriate relative size in the best model for your needs. For a rough idea of how foot measurement should relate to shoe size, and how the many international sizing standards relate to each other click here for a chart.

Boots stretch.
Remember to factor in the reality that boots are made primarily of fabrics and leather, and will most certainly stretch or "break in" with use. A boot which felt fairly snug in the shop may be too loose, or "sloppy", after a couple of weeks on the slopes. Err on the side of snugness.

Snowboard Boot sizing tool: Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing


----------



## Ryandaus (Jul 3, 2015)

Mystery2many said:


> I usually wear a 10 1/2 US in Nike, New Balance and DC skate shoes but I don't want my toes to hit like you do on a snowboard boot. I bought a 10 Vapen and it was perfectly tight, toes touching the end and snug around the ankle and foot. When it packed out the length was still good with plenty of toe room, just had to tighten the laces harder. Wiredsport has a method of measuring your foot and I would go by that. If he doesn't comment on this thread send him a pm.


thanks man you've been awesome, wiredsport tool definitely an eye opener. just curious what year your vapens were? i've seen a lot of people saying older ones loosened up on the heel a lot but the brand new ones are much more secure with an ankle drawstring as well.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Ryandaus said:


> thanks man you've been awesome, wiredsport tool definitely an eye opener. just curious what year your vapens were? i've seen a lot of people saying older ones loosened up on the heel a lot but the brand new ones are much more secure with an ankle drawstring as well.


Ahh perth lol. Aint no shops out there guys, it's the same as you yankies trying to find a good selection of boots in the middle of mexico.

Measure your foot for length and width and post it up. My foot is 275mm long and 108mm across, my big toe does not curve around at all, it's just straight which makes most boots destroy my big toe.
I wore 32 boots for years and lost many a toe nail. I am now in ride lasso boots and they are fking heaven.
I seriously recommend ride boots for wide feet especially if your big toe is straight.
Post up your measurements.


----------



## Ryandaus (Jul 3, 2015)

ETM said:


> Ahh perth lol. Aint no shops out there guys, it's the same as you yankies trying to find a good selection of boots in the middle of mexico.
> 
> Measure your foot for length and width and post it up. My foot is 275mm long and 108mm across, my big toe does not curve around at all, it's just straight which makes most boots destroy my big toe.
> I wore 32 boots for years and lost many a toe nail. I am now in ride lasso boots and they are fking heaven.
> ...


lol atleast those mexicans get cheaper shipping from the US. my feet are 265mm long and 105mm wide


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Ryandaus said:


> lol atleast those mexicans get cheaper shipping from the US. my feet are 265mm long and 105mm wide


Lol true.
So you foot is very similar to mine, one size smaller and a tad skinnier. My true size is a 9.5 but I am in a 10 with the ride lasso, the extra room in the toe box is worth it for me with my straight big toe.
Your true size is an 8.5, if your big toe curves in get the 8.5, if not get the 9. 
Both will hold your heel down no problem with the boa heel hold system and the way they get narrow in the ankle area. 
Such an awesome boot and on sale dirt cheap now at evo. Use hopshopgo or another shipping forwarder to get them to you.

I guarantee you will love them.

Ride Lasso Boa Snowboard Boots 2015 | evo


----------



## Ryandaus (Jul 3, 2015)

ETM said:


> Lol true.
> So you foot is very similar to mine, one size smaller and a tad skinnier. My true size is a 9.5 but I am in a 10 with the ride lasso, the extra room in the toe box is worth it for me with my straight big toe.
> Your true size is an 8.5, if your big toe curves in get the 8.5, if not get the 9.
> Both will hold your heel down no problem with the boa heel hold system and the way they get narrow in the ankle area.
> ...


thanks man, i do have a straight big toe, and a second toe that's the same/little bit longer so i've taken a leap of faith an ordered some size 9 vapens. if they don't fit atleast i can re sell them, perks of them being rare now.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Pretty sure that boot will hurt you across the width of your foot, you should see the scarring on my feet from the 32s.
Cancel your order of those shit nikes and buy the ride lasso. Not only is it a far superior boot but it will actually fit your wide foot.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

There is actually a huge Burton flagship store in Mexico City. Lol

I get the point though. 

I agree with etm but since you ordered already, try them on... I also have had poor fitted boots fuck my foot up.


----------



## slink (Jan 9, 2015)

hey ryan I'm in Perth as well I found the guys at Melbourne snowboard as well as PSR on FB to be really helpful when I was getting some gear. Even if you go to the shop here try on some boots and go from there play around with styles and you may even find some boots you like. With the exchange rate being so crap now I found it was just easier to get in aus than shipped from the us and only for a couple of $$ extra.


----------



## Ryandaus (Jul 3, 2015)

slink said:


> hey ryan I'm in Perth as well I found the guys at Melbourne snowboard as well as PSR on FB to be really helpful when I was getting some gear. Even if you go to the shop here try on some boots and go from there play around with styles and you may even find some boots you like. With the exchange rate being so crap now I found it was just easier to get in aus than shipped from the us and only for a couple of $$ extra.


yea i was going to but mainpeak charges you $35 to try boots, and they only have dc, burton and a few ride's, mostly all around the 400 mark.


----------



## slink (Jan 9, 2015)

Ah true I didn't know that. Give the guys at melbourne snowboard and call or email they will help you out, I sorted all my gear through them without any dramas and I had to send my bindings back with no issues.


----------



## Ryandaus (Jul 3, 2015)

thanks for the help and advice everyone, the vapens arrived today and after wearing them for a while they seem perfect. nice and snug around the foot with a tiny bit of pressure on the toes and no apparent heel lift. should be even better when moulded and packed out.


----------

